# Alfine 11 on a steel 29er- Salsa Fargo?



## BOUMTJE (Oct 9, 2010)

What do I need to be cognizant of with the IGH? What type of sliders or ebb do I want to avoid? Adventure touring is my game...so, is there a single speed 29er frame (with horizontal drop outs) that would work better than a Fargo? I have the woodchipper bars, suspension fork, and 185mm front disc ready to go, but without the right frame geometry long trips could be a pain.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I have an El Mar. with the Bushnell EBB. It can be a bit finicky. Mine's been OK but others have had annoying creaks. If I was doing another IGH I'd go for some type of sliding dropout or go horizontal instead. As it is I like my Alfine 8 just fine with my Salsa, but I haven't had much in the way of creaking. That kind of thing would drive me nuts. With your Fargo you'll need to run some type of tensioner since it doesn't have an EBB does it?

Drew


----------



## BOUMTJE (Oct 9, 2010)

*Fargo's forward facing replaceable dropouts*

No EBB that I'm aware of. I have read about some problems with the Bushnell EBB- mostly the creaking but also reliability is an issue. One gentleman wrote that he had to replace his 3 times.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't really see how you could possibly wear one out. Creaking yes, wearing out, no. Anyways mine's been fine but if I was doing it again I'd probably stay away from EBB designs.

Drew


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I just had a look at some Fargos. The dropouts aren't replaceable, the derailleur hanger is. 

That type of dropout is known as vertical, not forward facing, in Alfine speak. You need to use the correct washers for that style of dropout and you'll need to run a tensioner of some sort.

Drew


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

The new El Mariachi has an "alternator style dropout" to tension the chain - looks interesting.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Seems like the Surly Karate Monkey ought to work. You could try this too: http://www.tubus.com/en/rear-carriers/disco, or Topeak makes a cheaper rack that should do the job.


----------

